# Chen Liqing



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2008)

Chen Liqing born 1919 of the 18th generation Chen Family died today (11-07-08)

Chen Liqing was well-regarded as a teacher and as both rejuvenator and conservator of the Chenshi Xiaojia (lineage holder)

:asian:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 7, 2008)

This is truly a sad day for The Chen villiage and all Chen stylist.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 7, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## grydth (Dec 7, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 7, 2008)

.


----------

